# Best cut of beef for summer sausage?



## denmo (Feb 1, 2016)

What is best cut of beef for summer sausage?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2016)

Chuck roast is what I would use.

You can also add pork, for that I would use pork butt.

Maybe 2/3 beef, 1/3 pork, or all beef. It depends on what you like.

Al


----------

